# Ugly Drum Smoker



## grandpa1955 (Jun 10, 2014)

Has anyone ever done any positive  improvements to their Ugly Drum Smokers ? 

Grandpa1955


----------



## caribou89 (Jun 10, 2014)

What kind of improvements are you looking for? Cooking modifications? Or usage modifications?


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 10, 2014)

They seem to work fine with the KISS method.


----------



## grandpa1955 (Jun 10, 2014)

Just wondering about more room & not hurting the smoking ability.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 11, 2014)

Adjustable rack system that allows you to place racks where ever you want. I did this in mine and it has worked out great.


----------



## grandpa1955 (Jun 11, 2014)

Do you make or buy these?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 11, 2014)

I made mine out of shelf brackets that I modified. Others have used them with the shelf supports. My system can be seen in this thread. It does involve welding all thread to the racks.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...m-going-to-build-a-uds-or-two-q-view-for-sure

here's another option:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149984/pellet-fired-uds-build


----------



## jdne5b (Jun 11, 2014)

You can make it using this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-72-in-Brass-E5-Upright-FG4B9200BRASS/100190650?keyword=#559679

And these:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubberma...2-Pack-FG4C2502BRASS/100201167?keyword=559687


----------



## dooch (Jun 30, 2014)

I insulated and wrapped one with a foil type wrap. Taped all seams with aluminum tape. Not only looks good but is easier to control temps, especially in cold weather. Use less charcoal and longer cook times if needed.


----------



## zippotter (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello everyone I'm new to smoking and a Made my own from a 55gal drum and used a 20 propane tank for a side hot box.. I can't seem to get the temp over 150 .. can any one help..













20140718_105615.jpg



__ zippotter
__ Jul 21, 2014


----------



## caribou89 (Jul 21, 2014)

The hole between your firebox and smoke chamber looks really small. It's not letting enough heat in.


----------

